# Celsius herbcide



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Doyourown.com is not carrying Celsius anymore. Has any ever purchased anything from https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com?
If so, did anyone have any negative reviews or problems?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

A lot of us have due to the same problem you noticed. No issues


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawn & Pest Control Supply is gtg. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Yup, got mine from there as well.

Another place that has it is https://www.pestrong.com/476-celsius-wg-herbicide-10-oz.html but they are a little bit more expensive ($10 or so) but just another source for it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Both pestrong and place listed by OP are good. I've purchased from both.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Like others, that's where I bought mine from too. No issues.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

If you have a Siteone landscape supply near you they have it also. Its one of the few products they carry that they are not allowed to manipulate the price so its usually cheaper than buying online and paying any shipping.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone I went ahead purchased it from lawn and pest.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux (May 5, 2018)

Just making sure I'm reading the label and understanding this correctly. The yearly maximum for applying Celsius is .170 per 1k sq foot? So that means two applications at the medium rate per year correct?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> Just making sure I'm reading the label and understanding this correctly. The yearly maximum for applying Celsius is .170 per 1k sq foot? So that means two applications at the medium rate per year correct?


Yep. I save Celsius for the summer (if necessary) and then apply Sulfentrazone + MSM (Blindside) in the early spring or mid-fall (while still growing) if necessary. Unless you're doing rehab or contending with an extremely invasive weed like I am, 1-2 post-emergent applications a year will usually take care of most issues.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Jgolf67 said:


> If you have a Siteone landscape supply near you they have it also. Its one of the few products they carry that they are not allowed to manipulate the price so its usually cheaper than buying online and paying any shipping.


^^^
I was at my local site one store over the weekend and they had it for $100.Thats the lowest price ive seen anywhere.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Picked up some Celcius today at Site One for $100. I think pestrong.com will price match competitors and have free shipping I believe. Just FYI ....


----------

